# Getting rid of beautiful Powder Blue Tang



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Several months ago we added a real find to our 55 gallon fish only tank. It was a large, stunning powder blue tang at a very reasonable price. I'd seen fish half its size be substantially more expensive. We were thrilled to bring it home and add it to our aquarium. It was easily one of the most beautiful fish in there.

As time went by, presumably as it became more comfortable, it became a terror. It is constantly tormenting our lemon butterfly and majestic angel... chasing them, batting at them with its tail, and trying to bite them. Interestingly, it doesn't seem to have any interest at all in the puffer fish or box fish.

Anyhow, we are going to bring the powder blue tang to our lfs tonight. Hopefully we will receive some kind of store credit, as it is large, beautiful, and in flawless condition... they will probably sell it the next day for $125 or more. It is very disappointing because of course we got attached to this beautiful fish. We can't watch the tank be a war zone, though. 

We had to return our yellow tang months before this because it was also very aggressive. The lfs assured us that we would not have the same problems with this fish... low and behold...

Are tangs just generally extremely aggressive, or is it limited to the yellow and powder blue tangs?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No all tangs are that way. Its only time before it shows. Some will take longer then others. I have a large purple tang, bristle tooth, and a Hippo Tang. The purple will harrass the other tangs but not to much. Can you take a pic of it before you get rid of him. I would like to see him. If he is has big as you say. He must be very nice, its very rare that you see one like you state. Also you should have him in a 100 gallon to, Thats could be way he is doing that.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreeing with Mike, esp the 100g part.

Tangs are not recommended to be kept together or with other fish that look similar. It is often times possible to keep 1 of several species of tangs together but it is not the norm.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the advice. I won't endeavor to keep a large tang like him again until I have a much bigger tank.

Sorry, Mike, I wasn't able to take a picture of him before we brought him back. _Everyone_ in the saltwater fish section of the store commented on what a big, beautiful fish he was. Even a few of the employees were surprised. Still, though, because we didn't have the receipt, they insisted that they'd charged us what they charge for the small tangs they typically sell.

We got $35 of store credit back of the $100 we paid for him, which I suppose I should be thankful for considering we called around to other lfs and they wouldn't give any store credit for the fish but would accept donations.

We replaced the tang with six pink colored anthias and a golden... what was it... a golden something that was bright yellow and a little bit elongated like a wrasse. I never remember to write down their names when I get home!

Thanks again,
Mike


----------

